
Scientists discover a new class of taste receptors - dnetesn
https://phys.org/news/2020-04-scientists-class-receptors.html
======
JasonCEC
I work in this field[0] and in situations like this always point out that
"discover" in this sense is like Amerigo Vespucci "discovering America".

There were people here before it was "discovered" and there were people using
this taste receptor before we knew of its existence.

This is an important distinction because what we've learned is not about new
flavors or aromas - but the psychophysical pathway that activates perception
of that flavor.

This doesn't allow for us humans to perceive anything new but it could allow
for the synthesis of new flavors or better modulation of natural or
synthesized flavors.

I work on the modeling and prediction side of human sensory perception, but do
have prior knowledge of psychophysics and am happy to answer further
questions.

[0] www.gastrograph.com

~~~
epmaybe
I'm not saying you're wrong, because you are right...but the title seems
pretty self explanatory that it's the actual receptors being discovered,
rather than that perception of taste. Unless I'm biased to read the title in
that way.

~~~
JasonCEC
Yes, I agree, the title is clear;

I point this out because in every conversation about new receptor sites for
taste, I see questions about what new flavors or experiences the "discovery"
could create - which is (probably) not the _direction_ that implications from
this discovery will flow.

For example, MSG was first "discovered" (more correctly, synthesized) in 1908
but the receptor sites (such as mGlu4) were not identified until much later.
Glutamic acid was already being added to tons of foodstuff (kombu, mushrooms,
stock, gravy, etc) even if the compound and reasoning was unknown. Isolating
the compound "making stuff taste good" came before determining the receptor
site.

------
prostheticvamp
These articles always omit the most interesting part:

> Montell and lead author Nicole Leung, who recently completed her predoctoral
> studies at UC Santa Barbara, suspected opsin molecules might be at work in
> detecting subtle chemical signals as well, via a signal amplification
> process.

Yeah, but why did that formulate that hypothesis? What was the line of
reasoning?

------
eganist
The summary seems to be that opsins (proteins normally known for their role in
vision) are acting to boost the signal on certain flavors indicative of
potentially harmful compounds, flavors that might need to be picked up in much
smaller concentrations than other flavors.

If I'm understanding it properly, not sure if it's a different "class" but
rather a specialization for tasting bitter flavors. Wouldn't be surprised if
there were similar specializations for other tastes e.g. sweetness, such as a
mechanism to trigger insulin production without involving the brain.

